# Tarantula Jigs



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Finally got my TARANTULA JIGS TODAY: A lil pricey at $5 each, but if they help fill the bucket when fish are finicky, I'm all for it.

Mark's Bait & Tackle, St Rt 14, Ravenna.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

They look like Christmas Tree ornaments! Lol. But if they catch fish then sign me up!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Oh great more stuff to buy. I still have some minnow shaped ice jigs that have never seen water. Look like minnie jigging rapalas.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

My secret is out! These babies are killer, been using them for a few seasons now. VERY FRAGILE! Remove the hooks carefully or you'll snap em off, very light wired hooks. 

FISH ON!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Met johnboy on the ice last year and he had them... if i remember correct they worked good. Put a mag on each arm and they really do resemble a spider. I bet the silver/yellow kills em.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember meeting you out there, I was with him. He stole a few from me.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought these as a joke last year as I thought they were really funny. They do work pretty great, but as mentioned above they are way to fragile. the hooks are super thin wire and if they are not perfect it doesn't move with your rod tip as intended. Not the best investment in my opinion, but they do work.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hummmmmmmm


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

They're actually $4.49 each or 6 for $24.95 ........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The guy who came up with that had waayyyy to much time on his hands....Ill have to pass

Ill stick with atombombs for homemade jigs. Easy diy and killer for panfish... you can make like 50 or so for the price of one tarantula jig.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Allwayz atombombs? Are those the ones where the hook is wrapped in lead wire then painted with the fingernail polish?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> The guy who came up with that had waayyyy to much time on his hands....Ill have to pass
> 
> Ill stick with atombombs for homemade jigs. Easy diy and killer for panfish... you can make like 50 or so for the price of one tarantula jig.


what are these atombombs you speak of? pic?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i haven't fished with one of these yet. I have always used a Joos Jig before, I get them from parma


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> i haven't fished with one of these yet. I have always used a Joos Jig before, I get them from parma


Opps... i guess that was Parma that had them @ East. I got you accussed of stealing now hahah!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I believe these are made of tungsten too. Mark ur price is actually cheaper than everywhere i have seen online. I can verify that these jigs to catch fish when the bit is slow. I was sitting 3 feet away from parma and he was pulling them out one after another and I sitting there trying to find out what I am doing wrong. lol


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> Allwayz atombombs? Are those the ones where the hook is wrapped in lead wire then painted with the fingernail polish?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Yes, you are correct sir...great little jigs and super easy to make.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yes, you are correct sir...great little jigs and super easy to make.


I thought thats what you ment, ya they sure are nice I actually made some more yesterday and at the mall with my girlfriend right now just to find more nail polish for them haha.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Went to Mark's today and picked up 12 of the Tarantulas. Now I need ice.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I figured I'd post a picture of the A-bomb jig for those who don't know of them. Just finished making these ones, size 12 hooks, few with tails a few with glitter.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

